# Can you snowboard with regular winter boots?



## Mr. Polonia

would you want to drive your car with 4 flat tires?


----------



## Guest

Yeah I assumed it wasn't a good idea.. But what would be the possible problems?


----------



## Mr. Polonia

they make snowboarding boots for a reason.

u better delete this thread before the hounds get you and belittle you:laugh:


----------



## stk525

Well a major lack of support in the ankle would be a huge issue.


----------



## Guest

IDK when I tried it in my backyard it seemed fine but that's probably true maybe if i found something to insert in the boot it could keep it firmer


----------



## seant46

Don't listen to them if you are a begginer it should be fine as long as the boots have a little stiffness to them.


----------



## Guest

Yeah there pretty stiff I'll probably try it for a while and see how it works. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mr. Polonia

your all terrain colombias would flop around inside of the binding like a solder inside of a vietnamese whore.

u would prob fall out of your bindings, and not to mention u would have no control of it.

u would have no ankle support so therefore u will receive a class A transport to ur local hospital


----------



## Guest

No I can get it just as tight as I could in my old snowboard but the ankle support thing might be true I'll have to look into it.


----------



## seant46

But if you wannt to get more into the sport then find some cheap boots online


----------



## Guest

Well which problem do you think would be worse using columbia winter boots or having my foot stick off a couple inches off the board cause I've heard that can be bad too


----------



## Mr. Polonia

seant46 said:


> But if you wannt to get more into the sport then find some cheap boots online


:thumbsdown: out of all the things related to snowboarding...boots should be well tried out before purchasing.

*dont go cheap on boots* you will hate life when u bought a nice setup and u cant ride it cuz ur feet are getting sodomized. be patient with boots and dont jump the gun. try out as many as possible to find the PERFECT ones


----------



## seant46

You'd be better off to get snowboard boots in the long run but for a couple days your Columbia ones should do. If its more than an inch of toe overhang it can get annoying when you go to carve sharp corners, but a little bit is fine.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Mr. Polonia

Stinko said:


> Well which problem do you think would be worse using columbia winter boots or having my foot stick off a couple inches off the board cause I've heard that can be bad too


what u r referring to is toe drag. that may occur if ur wearing a size 13 boot on a narrow board.
hence the creation of wide boards.

typically an inch over the edge will not be a problem. u can always adjust the bindings to compensate for this


----------



## seant46

Mr. Polonia said:


> :thumbsdown: out of all the things related to snowboarding...boots should be well tried out before purchasing.
> 
> *dont go cheap on boots* you will hate life when u bought a nice setup and u cant ride it cuz ur feet are getting sodomized. be patient with boots and dont jump the gun. try out as many as possible to find the PERFECT ones


I haven't had any problems with boots bought online and you can return them if you do.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

seant46 said:


> You'd be better off to get snowboard boots in the long run but for a couple days your Columbia ones should do. If its more than an inch of toe overhang it can get annoying when you go to carve sharp corners, but a little bit is fine.


this guy is planning on wearing colombia boots for snowboarding and ur talking about carving???

advise him to swim with shark bait tied to his sack in the middle of the pacific


----------



## Guest

Ok thanks alot I'm gonna look in to finding so cheap boots and for now I'll use the columbias


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Stinko said:


> Ok thanks alot I'm gonna look in to finding so cheap boots and for now I'll use the columbias


----------



## seant46

Mr. Polonia said:


> this guy is planning on wearing colombia boots for snowboarding and ur talking about carving???
> 
> advise him to swim with shark bait tied to his sack in the middle of the pacific


lol you must be a pretty boy. You dont need perfect gear when your getting started i have ridden with non snow boots before and it works fine for your first couple times. 

And stinko when i said cheap boots i meant try to find some of last years that will be marked down.


----------



## Guest

Stinko said:


> for now I'll use the columbias


No, just simply no.



Mr. Polonia said:


> <a href="http://photobucket.com/images/rip" target="_blank"><img src="http://i275.photobucket.com/albums/jj312/houskat/skulls%20and%20things/signs/rip.jpg" border="0" alt="rip Pictures, Images and Photos"/></a>


Try using


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Snowboarding101 said:


> No, just simply no.
> 
> 
> 
> Try using


haha yea i did, i edited it


----------



## Mr. Polonia

we shall remember Stinko for his cheap ways


----------



## seant46

R.I.P


----------



## Guest

Mr. Polonia said:


> we shall remember Stinko for his cheap ways


Sorry I'm not uber rich. Anyone ever try buying used boots cause I might just craigslist it again.


----------



## seant46

Stinko I will make a speech at your funeral.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

i cant see what pic u posted... all i see is a small "x" on the upper left corner.

i think its my computer


----------



## Guest

Thanks Seant. your a good forum acquaintance


----------



## iKimshi

I definitely recommend just going to your local shop and trying on a bunch and see which fits. If you find some that fit, then go online and search around for decent prices of the same size and model.


----------



## seant46

Mr. Polonia said:


> i cant see what pic u posted... all i see is a small "x" on the upper left corner.
> 
> i think its my computer


na man the pic messed up, it was a picture of a guy putting on masscara or however you spell it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Stinko said:


> Sorry I'm not uber rich. Anyone ever try buying used boots cause I might just craigslist it again.


i want to sell my boots because they are uncomfortable and at the time of purchase i thought they would be...also they r too small


----------



## seant46

Stinko said:


> Thanks Seant. your a good forum acquaintance


Hey no prob but thats just me i didn't need all that fancy shit when i started out, but it would make it easier if you did have it.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

seant46 said:


> na man the pic messed up, it was a picture of a guy putting on masscara or however you spell it.



haha ok... was that meant for me and my "pretty boy" status? :laugh:


----------



## seant46

Mr. Polonia said:


> haha ok... was that meant for me and my "pretty boy" status? :laugh:


ya lol, its all good though.


----------



## Guest

Yeah man I'm just gonna try and find some boots either used or on sale or something. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## seant46

iKimshi said:


> I definitely recommend just going to your local shop and trying on a bunch and see which fits. If you find some that fit, then go online and search around for decent prices of the same size and model.


^this is a good idea too.
IDK i haven't tried more than 3 brands of boots but to me there is not too much diff.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

hey stinko... perhaps u want to join this guy


----------



## Mr. Polonia

seant46 said:


> ya lol, its all good though.



:thumbsup:


----------



## AAA

When I started riding almost 20 years ago, pac-boots were in common use as an alternative to snowboard boots, particularly for beginners wanting to forestall the expenditure on snowboard specific boots. Though I almost never see them on the hill anymore, there's no reason they can't still be used until you can afford to get a pair of geniune snowboard boots. I used pac-boots for two seasons before I got a second hand pair of Burton Comp's. Just be aware that pac-boots are very soft and don't offer the support of snowboard specific boots. The control level won't be the same and injury risk could be higher. You can use a utility knife to shave the heel and toe lug off to help with overhang issues. Worked for me. This photo is from my way-back collection. Burton anorak, European surplus wool pants, and LaCrosse pac-boots.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

yea...20 yrs ago people bought water skiis, glued them together, tied a rop on the nose and called it a snowboard... possible? yes.. the right thing to do nowadays? naaahhh


----------



## linvillegorge

Hell, you can always rent boots. Rental boots would still be a far sight better than those Columbias.


----------



## Guest

Stinko said:


> Hey I just joined this forum and I was wondering since I just bought a board off craigslist and I don't have snowboard boots yet if I can just use my columbia winter boots. I just tried it in my backyard it seemed fine but I wanted to see if anyone would see any problems with that. Also I think if I was wearing snowboard boots my feet would stick off a inch or so which probably isn't good. (I wear a size 12-13 depending on brand)Thanks-Stinko


Stinko, bottom line is find some snowboarding boots even if they are 5 years old and cost $20. You will have way more control and comfort if you use boots designed for snowboarding. Try a pair on and you'll notice the stiffness right away. There is a reason why boots for walking flex and boots for snowboarding are more stiff.

Also, you'll have way more control of your board. Like homie said earlier, it's kind of like driving on four flat tires. Yeah, you can steer and get around at slow speeds, but when you want to get going you will lose control.

Also, if you have toe drag then you bought the wrong size snowboard. There are snowboards designed for people with larger feet. Adjust your bindings to eliminate as much toe drag as possible and do some research on wider boards when you upgrade again.

Honestly, there are plenty of good deals on boots. You can find new boots (previous year models) for $100! If you look hard enough I bet you can find a decent pair of used beats for less than $50. Even someone making minimum wage can buy that in a day or two. Hopefully you are making more though


----------



## Triple8Sol




----------



## Guest

6pm.com had some dc park boots for like 50 bucks. theyre like last years model.


----------



## m60g

AAA said:


> When I started riding almost 20 years ago, pac-boots were in common use as an alternative to snowboard boots, particularly for beginners wanting to forestall the expenditure on snowboard specific boots. Though I almost never see them on the hill anymore, there's no reason they can't still be used until you can afford to get a pair of geniune snowboard boots. I used pac-boots for two seasons before I got a second hand pair of Burton Comp's. Just be aware that pac-boots are very soft and don't offer the support of snowboard specific boots. The control level won't be the same and injury risk could be higher. You can use a utility knife to shave the heel and toe lug off to help with overhang issues. Worked for me. This photo is from my way-back collection. Burton anorak, European surplus wool pants, and LaCrosse pac-boots.



Hell yeah dude, I rode a kemper 163 with Sorrel Pac-Boots:thumbsup:


----------



## joelseph

lol

10char


----------



## ShredLife

you fucking dug up a 3 year old thread for that??


----------



## joelseph

fresh meat must see this imo


----------



## IdahoFreshies

joelseph said:


> lol
> 
> 10char





ShredLife said:


> you fucking dug up a 3 year old thread for that??


I think the revive was hilarious

I was thinking the whole time scrolling "If someone revived this thread to seriously answer the OP question im going to rage" but its ok because all they did was lol and troll. So good job son:thumbsup:


----------



## Ballistic

Your feet inside the boots would be too loose... Heel lift issues..
So loose like tossing a hotdog down a hallway.


----------



## blunted_nose

HAHAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH, join snowboard forums, ask for advice, someone tells you to do it in your boots, receive sound advice, seems legit.

I mean im stupid but this has got to top the one from auto forums where a dude drilled his cam cover and injected NOS trough it, it seemed fine until he hit it with a max shot where it froze the camshaft and shattered it. LOL.


----------



## jdmccright

Saw a guy doing this with hunting boots. Gotta love Craigslist.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

seant46 said:


> Don't listen to them if you are a begginer it should be fine as long as the boots have a little stiffness to them.


This....when I started riding everyone wore Sorel type heavy duty winter boots....snowboard boots didn't even really exist!


----------



## BoardWalk

hikeswithdogs said:


> This....when I started riding everyone wore Sorel type heavy duty winter boots....snowboard boots didn't even really exist!


Yep, I put ski boot liners in mine for stiffness. The good old days....when things made sense.


----------



## poutanen

BoardWalk said:


> Yep, I put ski boot liners in mine for stiffness. The good old days....when things made sense.


I still remember getting my first pair of "real" boots. Shaun Palmer Signature Series by Vans. I was in heaven!!! When I showed them to a sales guy at a snowboard shop a couple years ago he called them floppy. I just about decked him.

Fuckin princess never snowboarded on sorels before... :cheeky4:

BTW this thread from the dead is hilarious! Did anyone notice it's from 2009?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

poutanen said:


> BTW this thread from the dead is hilarious! Did anyone notice it's from 2009?


Haha.. that's awesome! Yeah I totally remember the old days of sticking my ski boot liners in the Sorels.. this thread brought back some good memories of wicked foot pain.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

poutanen said:


> I still remember getting my first pair of "real" boots. Shaun Palmer Signature Series by Vans. I was in heaven!!! When I showed them to a sales guy at a snowboard shop a couple years ago he called them floppy. I just about decked him.
> 
> Fuckin princess never snowboarded on sorels before... :cheeky4:
> 
> BTW this thread from the dead is hilarious! *Did anyone notice it's from 2009?*


apparently nobody on this page has.


----------



## ShredLife

shredlife said:


> you fucking dug up a 3 year old thread for that??


1234567890


----------



## BoardWalk

poutanen said:


> I still remember getting my first pair of "real" boots. Shaun Palmer Signature Series by Vans. I was in heaven!!! When I showed them to a sales guy at a snowboard shop a couple years ago he called them floppy. I just about decked him.
> 
> Fuckin princess never snowboarded on sorels before... :cheeky4:
> 
> BTW this thread from the dead is hilarious! Did anyone notice it's from 2009?


I got airwalks, they now hang in my garage with my Burton woody.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

fore go the bindings and do no boarding in your flipflops


----------



## jdmccright

wrathfuldeity said:


> fore go the bindings and do no boarding in your flipflops


Just go barefoot. Bindings are kinda like stiff hippie sandals anyway


----------



## SirBdone

Stinko said:


> Hey I just joined this forum and I was wondering since I just bought a board off craigslist and I don't have snowboard boots yet if I can just use my columbia winter boots. I just tried it in my backyard it seemed fine but I wanted to see if anyone would see any problems with that. Also I think if I was wearing snowboard boots my feet would stick off a inch or so which probably isn't good. (I wear a size 12-13 depending on brand)Thanks-Stinko


I see all these people saying no way, but I've done it for 20 years, black diamonds and all and never had a problem. It's not ideal, but I hated the way your stance is forced in snowboarding boots and like to control my own ankle angles for balance. Ive had great luck with it. Would I hit runs with huge jumps and try flipping, no. The ankle support would be needed there. But if you were just doing some carving down some runs, it would probably be okay. I also snowboard with a cheap snowboard I got at Dicks Sporting goods for like $120 when I was 15 and I shred better than most of these little snobunnies. So don't let anyone cramp your style. I've never gotten disrespect from anyone on the mountain. No one has ever even asked me about it. Make sure your boots fill up your bindings though. They can't be moving around at ALL. Good luck.


----------



## Snow Hound

SirBdone said:


> I see all these people saying no way, but I've done it for 20 years, black diamonds and all and never had a problem. It's not ideal, but I hated the way your stance is forced in snowboarding boots and like to control my own ankle angles for balance. Ive had great luck with it. Would I hit runs with huge jumps and try flipping, no. The ankle support would be needed there. But if you were just doing some carving down some runs, it would probably be okay. I also snowboard with a cheap snowboard I got at Dicks Sporting goods for like $120 when I was 15 and I shred better than most of these little snobunnies. So don't let anyone cramp your style. I've never gotten disrespect from anyone on the mountain. No one has ever even asked me about it. Make sure your boots fill up your bindings though. They can't be moving around at ALL. Good luck.


Whoa dude, you're just a little bit late here. Roughly 11 years ago Sinko went snowboarding without the proper equipment. Everything was going great until he had to turn and he shot off of the side the run, into the trees, never to be seen again. RIP Stinko you will never be forgotten, as long as the Internet exists.


----------



## SirBdone

Snow Hound said:


> Whoa dude, you're just a little bit late here. Roughly 11 years ago Sinko went snowboarding without the proper equipment. Everything was going great until he had to turn and he shot off of the side the run, into the trees, never to be seen again. RIP Stinko you will never be forgotten, as long as the Internet exists.


well I’m not late as long as the internet exists. And Stinko probably should have practiced turning more, cause i don’t have a problem. Will be going to winterplace in a couple weeks, ill make sure I GoPro the black diamond and ill take a picture of my work boots in the bindings for you. Lol


----------



## bseracka

Black diamond is not a universal measure. I’ve been to winter place wv and those blacks are definitely mellow blues out west. Would still enjoy seeing a video


----------



## Crusty

SbD- Not going to say you're doing it wrong. Sounds like you can totally shred the gnar. We just do it different.



SirBdone said:


> No one has ever even asked me about it.


See we mostly ride to impress each other, feed our egos, that sort of thing. Best way to do it is with fancy gear. People see it in the lift line or in the bar (in the old days anyways) and comment on it. Nobody's going to see you rippin' a black diamond and come up to you later and give you props. But a good set of boots, that gets the looks when you're standing by the racks.


----------



## WigMar

Love that ankle freedom!


----------



## drblast

When I eat steak, I don't use utensils. Just grab that thing and gnaw and tear like the Viking god that I am.

I ride my snow skate barefoot for better board feel and so that I can curl my toes around the edge for better board control.

And I revive threads from the dead with nothing but my hands. No defibrillator necessary.


----------



## Jack87

Snow Hound said:


> Whoa dude, you're just a little bit late here. Roughly 11 years ago Sinko went snowboarding without the proper equipment. Everything was going great until he had to turn and he shot off of the side the run, into the trees, never to be seen again. RIP Stinko you will never be forgotten, as long as the Internet exists.


I read through the whole thing to see how the story ended and he never reported back. Now I know why.


----------



## Jack87

WigMar said:


> Love that ankle freedom!


This is good! Hahaha


----------



## ManifoldSky

Mr. Polonia said:


> would you want to drive your car with 4 flat tires?


That is not even a remotely apt analogy.


----------



## ridethecliche

ManifoldSky said:


> That is not even a remotely apt analogy.


You tell that person from over a decade ago in your first post!


----------



## Snowdaddy

ManifoldSky said:


> That is not even a remotely apt analogy.


Not if you live under bridges.


----------

